# Puede un autónomo importar desde China con fines comerciales



## NE555 (18 Sep 2010)

¿Puede un autónomo importar desde China con fines comerciales, es decir para revender lo importado o hace falta una licencia de importador o tener una S.L?. 

Saludos y gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## ElCalvo (18 Sep 2010)

Pregunta a la AEAT.


----------



## LOLEANTE (18 Sep 2010)

Si se puede, y es más , no necesitas ni ser autónomo.( Si lo que compras no es un contenedor) aduanas te va a enchufar igual seas un particular o una sociedad. Los chinos en la factura siempre ponen un valor muy inferior al real, para escaquear impuestos y si el paquete es relativamente pequeño pondrán que son muestras sin valor comercial...
puedes repetir el proceso tantas veces como quieras... 
y vender sin factura para no enriquecer a pepiños ::


----------



## Desde mi huerto (18 Sep 2010)

¿es mucho preguntar que quieres traer?

Los aranceles de algunos productos son realmente altos.....y dependiendo de lo que sea puede no compensarte.


----------



## inver (18 Sep 2010)

En principio en aduanas pagas tus impuestos y aranceles por el contenedor que importas y fin de la historia, para casa.

Si estas dado de alta en autónomos porque eres un profesional liberal, por ejemplo abogado o fontanero, e importas por ejemplo ropa, quizás te llame hacienda al poco tiempo para que le informes sobre tus actividades comerciales no declaradas en el sector textil.


----------



## Pat (18 Sep 2010)

Claro que un importador puede importar de China exactamente igual que un SL, otro cosa es que el autónomo quiere asumir más responsabilidades y pluriempleos 
Tiene que ser
1)	Capaz de leer y CORIGER un Letra de crédito irrevocable una vez que el Banco le haya fastidiado, pero antes de firmarlo.
2)	Organizar y contratar una empresa de control de calidad para inspeccionar en la fábrica y en el puerto de embarque la mercancía. No olvidando que el certificado de inspección tiene que está dentro de los documentos del envió.
3)	Comprobar lo que dice el Agente de aduanas en lo referente a los papeles y el descripción del mercancía. 


Hay más cosas, será cuestión de estudiarlo y aprender.


----------



## Vercingetorix (18 Sep 2010)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> y si el paquete es relativamente pequeño pondrán que son muestras sin valor comercial...
> puedes repetir el proceso tantas veces como quieras...



Sí, claro... Y cuando un chino se muere en España lo convierten en picadillo y te lo meten en los rollitos de primavera (junto a los perros y los gatos)


----------



## elefante (18 Sep 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Sí, claro... Y cuando un chino se muere en España lo convierten en picadillo y te lo meten en los rollitos de primavera (junto a los perros y los gatos)




Pues es cierto. En el menudeo de los paquetes pequeños, los chinos le ponen "gift" o rebajan el valor de forma sistemática para burlar las aduanas, y lo consiguen. Si quieres comprobarlo haz un pedido de una docena de teléfonos móviles de, digamos, 80$ en focalprice o dealextreme. Habrás metido en España mercancía por valor de 1000$ sin pasar por aduanas ni pagar IVA ni arancel (que de todas formas no hay para ese tipo concreto de mercancía). Si esto pasa en el menudeo, no quiero pensar en que se está colando en los contenedores.

En la práctica, China tiene barra libre. Y dado que están sosteniendo a nuestra casta política (nos compran deuda) nadie les va a toser


----------



## NE555 (18 Sep 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuesta. Llevo algún tiempo importando cosas de electrónica de consumo para venderlas por Ebay y similares, me va bien, pero quiero formalizar mi situación y de camino también me gustaría ir tanteando otros canales de venta más serios que Ebay, pero para hacer eso almenos tendría que ser autónomo. No me gusta estar en plan pirata aunque no me compense los gastos de estar como autónomo, ya que tampoco gano mucho, pero como hacienda está que muerde no me quiero comer un ownet, ya que estos de hacienda no se andan con tonterías con los que pillan.

Realmente no tengo un duro y estoy en paro, esto lo hago para ir pagando algunos gastos personales. Si puedo ir poco a poco cogiendo experiencia en temas de ventas relacionadas con importaciones o exportaciones a través de Internet, pues mejor que mejor. Por que tal y como está la economía, esto es lo único que veo que puede ser un buen negocio tal y como está el patio económicamente hablando. Sobre todo por que si no se tiene un duro resulta bastante difícil montar un negocio físico, por eso me decanto por Internet como canal de compra venta, pero bueno la idea todavía esta bastante verde, así que ya iré comentando.

Gracias por vuestros comentarios que me están ayudando mucho a aclarar las ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (19 Sep 2010)

elefante dijo:


> Pues es cierto. En el menudeo de los paquetes pequeños, los chinos le ponen "gift" o rebajan el valor de forma sistemática para burlar las aduanas, y lo consiguen.



No me juntes cosas

Primero: Eso de "gift" ya no cuerla hace mucho (y menos si traes varios paquetes )

Segundo: Claro que ponen precios mas bajos en la factura. Pero si Aduanas lo abre y "estima" que la mercancia tiene un precio superior, te lo aplican

Y eso sin contar q como lo abran y sean falsificaciones de moviles se te cae el pelo


----------



## elefante (19 Sep 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No me juntes cosas
> 
> Primero: Eso de "gift" ya no cuerla hace mucho (y menos si traes varios paquetes )
> 
> ...




Te puedo asegurar que es extraordinariamente raro que paren un paquete. Si lo abren, la culpa es del que lo envía sin documentación, y a ti te basta con rechazarlo. En serio, haz la prueba. Se están saltando la legislación por todos lados, no solo aduanas, técnicamente esos teléfonos ni siquieran cumplen la normativa UE. Y quien dice teléfonos dice cualquier otra cosa


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

elefante dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que es extraordinariamente raro que paren un paquete. Si lo abren, la culpa es del que lo envía sin documentación, y a ti te basta con rechazarlo. En serio, haz la prueba. Se están saltando la legislación por todos lados, no solo aduanas, técnicamente esos teléfonos ni siquieran cumplen la normativa UE. Y quien dice teléfonos dice cualquier otra cosa



Yo no vendo, ni recomiendo que nadie venda teléfonos chinos, son de mala o muy mala calidad y luego tengo que devolver el dinero. Con respecto a las falsificaciones ni de coña me busco un embolado con los abogados de las grandes firmas de electrónica. Yo compro y vendo artículos sin marca o marcas de fabricantes chinos que vienen con la etiqueta de la CE y que compruebo personalmente que tienen una buena calidad. No quiero jaleos, por que se que a la larga, hacer las cosas mal, solo traen dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Arkangel (19 Sep 2010)

Hola;

En mi escaso saber de aduanas, veo necesario diferenciar entre particulares y empresas. Así mismo, diferencia entre empresas dadas de alta (o con licencia) como empresas de improtación/exportación de mercancías y las que no.

Si no vas a crear una empresa, y vas a hacerte autónomo, tendrás que darte de alta en alguna actividad. Igual que un electricista, diseñador gráfico, informático, médico que tiene su consulta, etc. Y tendrás que seguir como lo has venido haciendo hasta ahora, que imagino será trayéndolo con un courier (DHL, UPS, Fed-Ex...). Pagas el arancel y el IVA y para alante.

Respecto a lo de hacienda está que muerde, si, así es. El miércoles me pararon un contenedor porque al despachar salio para inspección documental, y la inspectora decía que el valor era bajo (he de decir que el artículo en cuestión era un chubasquero de mierda, comprado a 0.92usd la unidad). Nuestro agente de aduanas nos dijo que nos tocaría pagar más de lo que nos tocaría por el valor de factura (el valor medio de las imporatciones de esa partida en concreto durante el año anterior, que evidentemente es más que los 92 céntimos de dolar que nos cobró el chino), aunque finalmente y tras aportar el swift del pago hecho al chino + el borrador del DUA de export de mi proveedor chino, hemos pagado lo que nos tocaba, pero que sirva de dato de como están con la importaciones.

En cuanto a lo de la S.L. pregunta en el ICEX o en la cámara de comercio. Allí te orientarán. Yo trabajo para una emrpesa que se dedica a comprar/producir fuera, aunque como dije antes, entiendo que tendrías que darla de alta como empresa importadora/exportadora.

Si hay algún agente de aduanas "puro" en el foro (yo sé poco dado que no lo soy, aunque los utilizo semanalmente) te podrá decir mejor seguro, y de paso confirmar o corregir lo que te comento.

Un saludo


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (19 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Saludos y gracias de antebrazo.



Oye, ni pajotera... pero una pregunta: te despides con un corte de mangas o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

Muchas gracias *Arkangel *por tú interesante aportación.:Aplauso:

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Diek (19 Sep 2010)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Oye, ni pajotera... pero una pregunta: te despides con un corte de mangas o me lo parece a mi?



Ese saludo o agradecimiento forma parte del fenomeno hoygan y de la jerga de forocoches.


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

Aquí dejo 2 preguntas abiertas a los foreros que sepan de estas cosas, por que yo estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.

Pregunta 1: 

Si importo algo y pago el IVA y los aranceles. ¿Cuando lo venda tengo que grabar también con IVA al precio del producto revendido?.

Pregunta 2:

Creo haber oído que acienda devuelve el IVA al vendedor. Pero en este punto no tengo ni idea. Si se devuelve el IVA ¿cual me devolvería hacienda, el que pagó el comprador del artículo revendido por mí, el IVA que pague yo al importar el artículo, me devuelven los 2 IVAs o no me devuelven nada?.

Comentar que mis clientes serían en el 99% de los casos particulares y no empresas.

Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Stopford (19 Sep 2010)

elefante dijo:


> Pues es cierto. En el menudeo de los paquetes pequeños, los chinos le ponen "gift" o rebajan el valor de forma sistemática para burlar las aduanas, y lo consiguen. Si quieres comprobarlo haz un pedido de una docena de teléfonos móviles de, digamos, 80$ en focalprice o dealextreme. Habrás metido en España mercancía por valor de 1000$ sin pasar por aduanas ni pagar IVA ni arancel (que de todas formas no hay para ese tipo concreto de mercancía). Si esto pasa en el menudeo, no quiero pensar en que se está colando en los contenedores.
> 
> En la práctica, China tiene barra libre. Y dado que están sosteniendo a nuestra casta política (nos compran deuda) nadie les va a toser



Pero el menudeo como tu lo llamas para el comercio internacional es irrelevante. De todas maneras si que tengo entendido que los paquetes gift, y tal, de china se están parando más. La decisión es de la aduana, solo tienen que aumentar el filtro en el sistema y se pararan más % de envios para control.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Aquí dejo 2 preguntas abiertas a los foreros que sepan de estas cosas, por que yo estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.
> 
> Pregunta 1:
> 
> ...



El IVA es un impuesto que paga el consumidor. Lo que pasa es que la gestión del impuesto recae sobre el comerciante. Como comerciante, pagas un IVA sobre la mercancía que compras, y luego la vendes al público y le cobras un IVA al público. A grosso modo, funciona así:

- Compro mercancías por 100, pago un IVA de 18
- Vendo esas mercancías por 150, cobro un IVA de 27 (18% de 150)

Tú a Hacienda le tendrás que pagar: IVA repercutido - IVA soportado = 27 - 18 = 9

Es decir, el IVA que compras por tus productos es deducible, pero estás obligado a cobrarle el IVA a tus clientes. Si no vendes una p. mierda, pues Hacienda te devolverá el dinero; supongo que vía compensación de cuotas que hayas pagado anteriormente, o bien guardándote ese IVA pagado de más como deducible para cuando las cosas te vayan mejor y vendas más de lo que compras.


----------



## Arkangel (19 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Aquí dejo 2 preguntas abiertas a los foreros que sepan de estas cosas, por que yo estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.
> 
> Pregunta 1:
> 
> ...




Con lo que te ha dicho burbufilia tienes suficiente. También si vendieras fuera de España, pero a paises UE, podrías despachar a libre práctica y ahorrarte el IVA, pero eso ya son otras historias que creo de momento no es bueno liarte más.

Si quieres buscar algo, busca por internet deposito aduanero y deposito distinto del aduanero, pero es un poco coñazo.


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

Muchas gracias Burbufilia y Arkangel por dar unas explicaciones tan claras y concisas. Para el que está empezando a plantearse empezar una actividad comercial, como intento hacer yo es difícil encontrar información fácil de entender sobre temas que supongo son tan básicos.




> *Burbufilia:*
> 
> Tú a Hacienda le tendrás que pagar: IVA repercutido - IVA soportado = 27 - 18 = 9



Burbufilia no tenía ni idea de que se podía restar el IVA repercutido a el IVA soportado. Pensaba que tenía que pagar los 2 ivas y claro, las cuentas no me cuadraban, por que tendría que poner unos precios fuera de mercado a los productos que tengo a la venta si tuviese que sumarle al precio final el IVA repercutido y el soportado.




> *Arkangel:*
> 
> Con lo que te ha dicho burbufilia tienes suficiente. También si vendieras fuera de España, pero a paises UE, podrías despachar a libre práctica y ahorrarte el IVA, pero eso ya son otras historias que creo de momento no es bueno liarte más.
> 
> Si quieres buscar algo, busca por internet deposito aduanero y deposito distinto del aduanero, pero es un poco coñazo.



Arkangel me gustaría importar o exportar dentro de la UE, pero eso lo voy a dejar para un poco más adelante, cuando tenga un poco más claro la viabilidad de mi micro negocio online. Pero de todos modos me apunto lo de depósito aduanero y el depósito no aduanero para ir estudiándolo para cuando piense en dar el salto a las importaciones dentro de la UE. 

De todos modos buscando distribuidores dentro de la UE, he encontrado un portal ( mayorista.es ) que creo que es algo parecido a alibaba.com, pero de productos de la UE que me dan mucha más confianza que comprarle a los Chinos. No tiene tantos productos como alibaba, pero se puede encontrar cosas interesantes, supongo que portales como este habrá cientos, pero bueno tampoco me he puesto a buscar de forma muy intensiva por la red.

Espero que este hilo además de resolver mis dudas de párvulo, también le sirva a todos aquellos que como yo, quieran empezar algún tipo de negocio.

Saludos.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (19 Sep 2010)

Señores, dejen de remar a favor de la corriente, que lo que hay que hacer no es importar, sino EXPORTAR.
Quieren salir de la crisis?, pues esa es la clave


----------



## PeterGriffyn (19 Sep 2010)

Ahora una respuesta un poco más seria al hilo.

Los legos en la materia estais hablando de aranceles. Imagino que estos aranceles sólo se abonan cuando se importa desde fuera de la UE. Para los casos en los que se pagan, qué cuantías representan y en base a qué se calculan? El precio de factura, una tabla de valores por razón de tipologías, un peritaje en aduana....

Supongo que serán pequeñas cantidades, para facilitar la globalización y tal pero, dado el tsunami de productos chinos que han inundado nuestras tiendas, alguien tiene datos de cuánto representa su montante para nuestra economía o cuánto se deja de ingresar por triquiñuelas como la del "gif?.

Gracias!!


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

marolmat dijo:


> Ahora una respuesta un poco más seria al hilo.
> 
> Los legos en la materia estais hablando de aranceles. Imagino que estos aranceles sólo se abonan cuando se importa desde fuera de la UE. Para los casos en los que se pagan, qué cuantías representan y en base a qué se calculan? El precio de factura, una tabla de valores por razón de tipologías, un peritaje en aduana....
> 
> ...



Lo de las triquiñuelas de que el distribuidor envía un paquete como regalo (gif), solo sirve para paquetes de pequeño tamaño y poco peso. Cuanto más grande y/o más pese, más llamará la atención de los funcionarios de aduanas y por lo tanto, más riesgo de que lo abran. Además no es lo mismo importar un teléfono chino, que 15. Si un inspector de aduanas pilla un paquete con muchas unidades de un artículo, entenderá que es para revenderlos y no para un uso personal, con el consiguiente riesgo de multón. Eso si no se llega a mayores y se abre algún tipo de inspección.

Lo que no se puede recaudar por lo de los paquetes marcados como regalo o con un valor muy inferior al real, pues no lo se. Pero estoy seguro que cada vez irá a más y tarde o temprano el estado hará algo para evitarlo.


----------



## los lunes al solbes (19 Sep 2010)

marolmat dijo:


> tabla de valores por razón de tipologías, un peritaje en aduana....
> 
> Supongo que serán pequeñas cantidades, para facilitar la globalización y tal pero, dado el tsunami de productos chinos que han inundado nuestras tiendas, alguien tiene datos de cuánto representa su montante para nuestra economía o cuánto se deja de ingresar por triquiñuelas como la del "gif?.
> 
> Gracias!!



No tengo datos, asi que en realidad esto me lo invento. Pero diria la gente que compra en dealextreme, pandawill o sitios asi que hacen envios como es gift poquisima. No debe llegar ni al 1\100.000 de las importaciones que entran en españa.

Otra cosa es que todos los productos, desde los iphones, cualquier ordenador, o cualquier pieza de ropa, incluida zara, sean 100% chinos, que lo son. Pero esto ya no entra como gift, sin pagar impuestos. Esto es la "economia normal". 

Del tema importar directamente desde china, como gift o similares, cambiaron la legislacion hace unos meses. Creo que hasta hace unos meses dejaban pasar paquetes hasta un valor de 120 euros y ahora solo dejan hasta 5. Sin ponerles el iva y la manipulacion de aduanas. Las cifras no se si son exactamente estas pero diria que van por ahi. Esto no se aplica siempre. Ahora la audana es una autentica loteria para los paquetes de fuera de la CEE. Unos paquetes se paran y otros no. Es totalmente una loteria que lo paren o no.


----------



## los lunes al solbes (19 Sep 2010)

Los paquetes los marcan como gift. Pero vienen con el logo del dealextreme bien grande (al menos los que vienen de dealextreme). 
O sea que es bastante absurdo que el paquete este marcado como regalo cuando lleva el logo y los datos de la tienda escritos, cosas que deben conocer perfectamente en aduanas.
O sea que en aduanas cuando no los paran, es por falta de personal o por que no quieren o lo que sea. Pero es evidente en el paquete que un es articulo comprado en china y que no es un regalo aunque venga marcado asi.


----------



## Arkangel (19 Sep 2010)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> No tengo datos, asi que en realidad esto me lo invento. Pero diria la gente que compra en dealextreme, pandawill o sitios asi que hacen envios como es gift poquisima. No debe llegar ni al 1\100.000 de las importaciones que entran en españa.
> 
> Otra cosa es que todos los productos, desde los iphones, cualquier ordenador, o cualquier pieza de ropa, incluida zara, sean 100% chinos, que lo son. Pero esto ya no entra como gift, sin pagar impuestos. Esto es la "economia normal".
> 
> Del tema importar directamente desde china, como gift o similares, cambiaron la legislacion hace unos meses. Creo que hasta hace unos meses dejaban pasar paquetes hasta un valor de 120 euros y ahora solo dejan hasta 5. Sin ponerles el iva y la manipulacion de aduanas. Las cifras no se si son exactamente estas pero diria que van por ahi. Esto no se aplica siempre. Ahora la audana es una autentica loteria para los paquetes de fuera de la CEE. Unos paquetes se paran y otros no. Es totalmente una loteria que lo paren o no.



No tengo mucha idea de la importacion para particulares, pero para empresas va así (imagino que no variará mucho)

Se paga en función del valor de factura y como hayas comprado, es decir, si a la factura hay que sumarle los gastos de tte en el extranjero o no (ver Incoterms).

Se paga siempre arancel + IVA. Los aranceles los podéis buscar en el taric, que desde 2007 es de pago por cojones, o poniendo en goolge partida arancelaria de lo que vayáis a importar. 

El tema de gift y/o las muestras sin valor comercial... no cuela..... ni de coña. En mi curro recibimos muestras casi a diario y aparte del porte, normalmente, pagan aduanas. No estoy seguro, pero creo que para facturas con importe inferior a 50€ empresas y 24 particulares (ajuste incluido) no hay que pagar nada más.

No obstante, repito, si hay algún agente de aduanas por el foro, que confirme y/o corrija.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Sep 2010)

hombre, si ven el logo de dealextreme y el paquete es pequeño, saben que es una mierda geek que vale 4 duros y no merece la pena pararlo, abrirlo y hacer todo el papeleo.


----------



## elefante (19 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Yo no vendo, ni recomiendo que nadie venda teléfonos chinos, son de mala o muy mala calidad y luego tengo que devolver el dinero. Con respecto a las falsificaciones ni de coña me busco un embolado con los abogados de las grandes firmas de electrónica. Yo compro y vendo artículos sin marca o marcas de fabricantes chinos que vienen con la etiqueta de la CE y que compruebo personalmente que tienen una buena calidad. No quiero jaleos, por que se que a la larga, hacer las cosas mal, solo traen dolores de cabeza.



De muy mala calidad es un eufemismo demasiado generoso, en general podría decirse directamente que son una mierda, como mucha de la mercancía que fabrican las empresas chinas. Pero ¿y qué?. La gente los compra, no solo por las deficiencias de criterio devenidas de una educación deficiente sino porque cada vez está más arrinconada económicamente. A la larga les sale caro, pero pocos piensan a medio plazo, menos a largo.


----------



## elefante (19 Sep 2010)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Los paquetes los marcan como gift. Pero vienen con el logo del dealextreme bien grande (al menos los que vienen de dealextreme).
> O sea que es bastante absurdo que el paquete este marcado como regalo cuando lleva el logo y los datos de la tienda escritos, cosas que deben conocer perfectamente en aduanas.
> O sea que en aduanas cuando no los paran, es por falta de personal o por que no quieren o lo que sea. Pero es evidente en el paquete que un es articulo comprado en china y que no es un regalo aunque venga marcado asi.




Evidentemente que lo saben. No los paran los pequeños paquetes ni se inspeccionan apenas contenedores porque el gobierno español no quiere que al gobierno chino, es que quien paga la fiextón, le lleguen confusas quejas de sus empresas relativas a las trabas al libre comercio.

Si no se tiene dinero, las deudas se pagan en carne (en soberanía en el caso de los paises); y con China, hemos perdido nuestra "soberanía aduanera". Sencillamente, procura no hacerse explícito


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

Arkangel dijo:


> No tengo mucha idea de la importacion para particulares, pero para empresas va así (imagino que no variará mucho)
> 
> Se paga en función del valor de factura y como hayas comprado, es decir, si a la factura hay que sumarle los gastos de tte en el extranjero o no (ver Incoterms).
> 
> ...




Gracias Arkangel por la información. 

Buscando lo que es el Incoterms he encontrado una nomenclatura o código que se ajusta a lo que estoy buscando. El código Incoterms DDP, que por lo que he podido leer, es una modalidad donde el vendedor se hace cargo de todos los gastos, como pueden ser los correspondientes a la entrega en el lugar de destino, incluidos los gastos aduaneros. Esto me vendría bien, ya que yo podría hacer un pedido al distribuidor que está fuera de la UE, con todos los gastos pagados por mí y así el comprador no tendría que pagar ni aranceles ni IVA y yo me ahorraría tener un stock, gastar dinero en reenviar el artículo al comprador, empaquetar el pedido, etc. 

Es decir, la idea es que alguien me compra online y yo le digo al distribuidor que está fuera de la UE que él lo mande a la dirección de mi comprador con todo pagado por mí, para que no tenga mi comprador líos con aduanas.

El problema es que el código DDP hace responsable de perdida a mí distribuidor y no creo que un distribuidor chino quiera saber nada del asunto si se pierde, así que veo difícil que acepte el DDP.

Por cierto, el TTE no lo encuentro.

¿Supongo que los códigos del TARIC y del INCOTERMS hay que ponerlos en el DUA no?

Saludos.


----------



## femstore (19 Sep 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No me juntes cosas
> 
> Primero: Eso de "gift" ya no cuerla hace mucho (y menos si traes varios paquetes )
> 
> ...



Importo más de 100 paquetes al mes, y efectivamente lo de gift no cuela y si estiman que la mercancia vale más, pagarás más.
Por no hablar de que no se hacen responsables de pérdidas del contenido de tu paquete en aduanas


----------



## NE555 (19 Sep 2010)

elefante dijo:


> De muy mala calidad es un eufemismo demasiado generoso, en general podría decirse directamente que son una mierda, como mucha de la mercancía que fabrican las empresas chinas. Pero ¿y qué?. La gente los compra, no solo por las deficiencias de criterio devenidas de una educación deficiente sino porque cada vez está más arrinconada económicamente. A la larga les sale caro, pero pocos piensan a medio plazo, menos a largo.



Sí, pero vender cosas de mala calidad a la corta o a la larga, solo traen lios, discusiones y dolores de cabeza. Además, no me fío de nada chino que lleve baterías recargables, sobre todo si son del tipo LI-PO, por que pueden incendiarse o explotar ya que los controles de calidad de las baterías, si es que se les hace alguno, tienen que ser ridículos en comparación a los de la UE.

Y sí, también tienes razón en lo de la educación deficiente, pero es lo que al sistema le interesa que sea la población. Inculta, superficial, consumista y que usen y tiren constantemente para que la industria y en si el capitalismo funcione.


----------



## Arkangel (20 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Gracias Arkangel por la información.
> 
> Buscando lo que es el Incoterms he encontrado una nomenclatura o código que se ajusta a lo que estoy buscando. El código Incoterms DDP, que por lo que he podido leer, es una modalidad donde el vendedor se hace cargo de todos los gastos, como pueden ser los correspondientes a la entrega en el lugar de destino, incluidos los gastos aduaneros. Esto me vendría bien, ya que yo podría hacer un pedido al distribuidor que está fuera de la UE, con todos los gastos pagados por mí y así el comprador no tendría que pagar ni aranceles ni IVA y yo me ahorraría tener un stock, gastar dinero en reenviar el artículo al comprador, empaquetar el pedido, etc.
> 
> ...




Ojo, ojo que te lías. Una cosa es como compres, y otra como vendas. Me explico.

Tu chino, salvo que controle mucho el mercado donde va a parar su mercancía no querrá venderte más que CIF (DDU como mucho), y te va a subir el precio, eso tenlo claro, si no haz la prueba en alibaba, midoceanmarkets o similares y pide precio de cualquier cosa CIF y FOB. El CIF siempre será más caro.

La idea de trasparsar el marrón a tu proveedor no creo que la acepte, salvo lo que te he dicho anteriormente. En mi parecer, deberías hacer lo mismo. Los aranceles que los pague la gente en destino y tú como mucho DDU y te juegas mucho ya. Hay muchas formas de hacerlo, y te puedes ayudar en empresas como un courier que te ofrecen esos servicios, pero ojo dónde te metes, porque (sin acritud) estás empezando a volar más alto de donde llegas a ver.

Te pongo un ejemplo: la semana pasada me han pedido cotizar una operación a Brasil. Yo en Brasil no he estado nunca, ni he hecho negocios con ellos. La operación la coticé CIF (pago el trasnporte hasta la llegada a destino y listo) Si me tengo que poner a buscar como despachar en Brasil, calcular cuanto me va a tocar pagar de arancel + IVA, tasas de puerto/aeropuerto tte hasta destino, etc, me meto en un marrón de narices porque no sé como funcionan esas cosas en Brasil.

En europa es distinto porque es un mercado único, y un DHL o un UPS etc, te llevan lo que quieras a donde quieras y si hace falta, despachan la mercancía por ti.

Los incortems son un marco, al que se le pueden añadir las cláusulas o modificaciones que tú (las partes mejor dicho) quieras, y para que te hagas una idea, empiezan en los (en el mejor) "E", ex-work, y acaban en los "D". Cuanto más cerca del los "E" significa que controlas menos (estás menos habituado a hacer operaciones de comercio exterior, importar y exportar), y al contrario con los "D", que significa que controlas más el proceso entero, tanto en origen, donde compras, como en destino, donde vendes y imagino entregas. 

No creo que te interese mucho vender en condiciones puerta a puerta (DDP) si no sabes mucho de como funcionan las cosas en el país de destino final.

Edito; aparte, lo que estas diciendo es una operación triangular.


----------



## Íbera (20 Sep 2010)

Y creo que si lo haces por medio de Turquía te es más fácil. No tienes que esperar a los períodos que te imponen y esas cosas por los cupos de productos y te sale más barato también por los acuerdos que existen.


----------



## NE555 (21 Sep 2010)

Arkangel dijo:


> Ojo, ojo que te lías. Una cosa es como compres, y otra como vendas. Me explico.
> 
> Tu chino, salvo que controle mucho el mercado donde va a parar su mercancía no querrá venderte más que CIF (DDU como mucho), y te va a subir el precio, eso tenlo claro, si no haz la prueba en alibaba, midoceanmarkets o similares y pide precio de cualquier cosa CIF y FOB. El CIF siempre será más caro.
> 
> ...



Sí, creo que voy demasiado rápido para la poca experiencia que tengo en el tema de importaciones. Le veo todo un experto en este tema y le agradezco mucho una información tan valiosa y clara. 

De todos modos, lo prioritario para mí en este momento es regularizar mi actividad, realizar un proyecto de empresa conociendo todos los posibles gastos y responsabilidades que tendría que asumir, para posteriormente pasar a una fase de establecer una estrategia comercial en base a los canales de venta online dentro de España o almenos dentro de la UE. El tema Chino no me gusta, lo veo poco fiable, tanto por la calidad, falta de homologación, problemas aduaneros, problemas con las devoluciones, gastos de envío elevados, mala comunicación con los distribuidores chinos, tiempos de entrega largos, problemas con los pagos, riesgos de estafa, etc. Pero bueno, en precio nadie les gana y ahí auténticos chollos imposibles de encontrar fuera de China, además de que los chinos fabrican absolutamente de todo.

He pensado en el tema de los diodos LEDs para iluminación, pero es un artículo demasiado técnico que está en este momento fuera de mí alcance, aunque creo que es un producto emergente ya que se están empleando cada vez más en multitud de aplicaciones, por su bajo consumo, larga vida de funcionamiento y cada vez más bajo precio. Pero como dije, se sale de lo que puedo abarcar en este momento, así que intentaré dedicarme a algo menos técnico y seguiré estudiando los puntos elementales necesarios en la creación de una micro empresa y ya veremos más adelante.

Un saludo.


----------



## vivaelaudi (21 Sep 2010)

oye conforero ne555

me quieren en un almacen de ejpanistan un paston por un recambio de lavadora

tu podrias conseguir esa puta placa?


----------



## NE555 (21 Sep 2010)

vivaelaudi dijo:


> oye conforero ne555
> 
> me quieren en un almacen de ejpanistan un paston por un recambio de lavadora
> 
> tu podrias conseguir esa puta placa?



Recambios de piezas para portátiles sí ( http://www.pchub.com ), pero de lavadoras ni idea.

Te recomiendo que busques en google el número de referencia de la placa, que estará escrito en algún lugar de la pieza. Puede que tengas suerte y encuentres algún distribuidor, pero dependido del peso, tamaño, el envío puede salirte por un pico si te lo envían desde Asia, además que puede tardar en llegarte 2 ó 3 semanas dependiendo de donde lo pidas.

Pero lo veo bastante difícil la verdad, de todos modos si tienes la pieza hazle una foto y sube la, lo mismo algún forero sabe que es y donde lo puedes comprar más barato.


----------



## vivaelaudi (21 Sep 2010)

perdona por ensuciar un hilo tan interesante

gracias


----------



## Arkangel (21 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Sí, creo que voy demasiado rápido para la poca experiencia que tengo en el tema de importaciones. Le veo todo un experto en este tema y le agradezco mucho una información tan valiosa y clara.
> 
> De todos modos, lo prioritario para mí en este momento es regularizar mi actividad, realizar un proyecto de empresa conociendo todos los posibles gastos y responsabilidades que tendría que asumir, para posteriormente pasar a una fase de establecer una estrategia comercial en base a los canales de venta online dentro de España o almenos dentro de la UE. El tema Chino no me gusta, lo veo poco fiable, tanto por la calidad, falta de homologación, problemas aduaneros, problemas con las devoluciones, gastos de envío elevados, mala comunicación con los distribuidores chinos, tiempos de entrega largos, problemas con los pagos, riesgos de estafa, etc. Pero bueno, en precio nadie les gana y ahí auténticos chollos imposibles de encontrar fuera de China, además de que los chinos fabrican absolutamente de todo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero de experto, nada. Me gano la vida con ello, pero simpre hay que aprender.

Por favor, trátame de tú, que no tenemos mal rollo.


----------



## Arkangel (21 Sep 2010)

vivaelaudi dijo:


> oye conforero ne555
> 
> me quieren en un almacen de ejpanistan un paston por un recambio de lavadora
> 
> tu podrias conseguir esa puta placa?



En un primer vistazo:

Washing Machine Parts, China Washing Machine Parts, Washing Machine Parts Manufacturers, China Washing Machine Parts Suppliers

Pero vamos, creo que te sale más a cuenta, buscarlo en la UE, por ejemplo en UK, o directamente, cambiar la lavadora... en mi humilde parecer.

Edito;

En uk:

http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/washing-machine-spares.html

Eso si; no he mirado precios en ninguna de las dos web's, ni tengo idea si son o no caros.


----------



## NE555 (21 Sep 2010)

vivaelaudi dijo:


> perdona por ensuciar un hilo tan interesante
> 
> gracias



No hombre, no pasa nada. A veces cambiar de tema viene bien y puede que una cosa que aparentemente no tiene nada que ver, termine siendo algo interesante de comentar. Los repuestos pueden ser un buen negocio y quien sabe, lo mismo alguien sabe de alguna tienda online de repuestos y me dedico a ese sector o alguien ve negocio y se dedica al tema.

Por cierto, si soy autónomo puedo facturar con un número diferente a mi DNI, es que me da cierto repelús eso de ir facturando con mi DNI o NIF (que es lo mismo), ya que en determinados sitios de venta online te exigen que publiques tus datos si eres profesional. 

Por lo que tengo entendido el CIF solo es para personas jurídicas, es decir empresas tipo S.L, S.A, etc. Así que supongo que un autónomo no puede pedir un CIF.

Saludos.


----------



## Arkangel (21 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> No hombre, no pasa nada. A veces cambiar de tema viene bien y puede que una cosa que aparentemente no tiene nada que ver, termine siendo algo interesante de comentar. Los repuestos pueden ser un buen negocio y quien sabe, lo mismo alguien sabe de alguna tienda online de repuestos y me dedico a ese sector o alguien ve negocio y se dedica al tema.
> 
> Por cierto, si soy autónomo puedo facturar con un número diferente a mi DNI, es que me da cierto repelús eso de ir facturando con mi DNI o NIF (que es lo mismo), ya que en determinados sitios de venta online te exigen que publiques tus datos si eres profesional.
> 
> ...



Tu DNI sería el CIF, como tu número de colegiado si fueras, p.e. un abogado o un médico.


----------



## NE555 (21 Sep 2010)

Arkangel dijo:


> Gracias, pero de experto, nada. Me gano la vida con ello, pero simpre hay que aprender.
> 
> Por favor, trátame de tú, que no tenemos mal rollo.



Ok Arkangel, Saludos.


----------



## NE555 (21 Sep 2010)

Arkangel dijo:


> Tu DNI sería el CIF, como tu número de colegiado si fueras, p.e. un abogado o un médico.



Entiendo. Pues entonces tendré que montar una SL si no quiero que aparezcan mis datos personales.


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2010)

elefante dijo:


> Evidentemente que lo saben. No los paran los pequeños paquetes ni se inspeccionan apenas contenedores porque el gobierno español no quiere que al gobierno chino, es que quien paga la fiextón, le lleguen confusas quejas de sus empresas relativas a las trabas al libre comercio.
> 
> Si no se tiene dinero, las deudas se pagan en carne (en soberanía en el caso de los paises); y con China, hemos perdido nuestra "soberanía aduanera". Sencillamente, procura no hacerse explícito




lo deben sabeer por ciencia infusa porque deal extreme tambien hace regalos con los puntos ...

ademas hay mas historias con esto . pueden mandar perfectamente una muestra por menos precio del retail price y no es un delito...

no me seais catetos...otra cosa es que os digan que pagueis y piqueis y pagueis..


----------



## Stopford (21 Sep 2010)

NE555 dijo:


> Gracias Arkangel por la información.
> 
> Buscando lo que es el Incoterms he encontrado una nomenclatura o código que se ajusta a lo que estoy buscando. El código Incoterms DDP, que por lo que he podido leer, es una modalidad donde el vendedor se hace cargo de todos los gastos, como pueden ser los correspondientes a la entrega en el lugar de destino, incluidos los gastos aduaneros. Esto me vendría bien, ya que yo podría hacer un pedido al distribuidor que está fuera de la UE, con todos los gastos pagados por mí y así el comprador no tendría que pagar ni aranceles ni IVA y yo me ahorraría tener un stock, gastar dinero en reenviar el artículo al comprador, empaquetar el pedido, etc.
> 
> ...



Un distribuidor chino (si tienes el volumen suficiente) te vende DDP y si quieres con una girafa encima haciendo el pino. Eso si, te lo va a cobrar todito todo y a precio de oro.

Lo mejor para un importador es comprar FOB, pero para eso hay que saber un poco de transporte.


----------



## Arkangel (21 Sep 2010)

Stopford dijo:


> Un distribuidor chino (si tienes el volumen suficiente) te vende DDP y si quieres con una girafa encima haciendo el pino. Eso si, te lo va a cobrar todito todo y a precio de oro.
> 
> Lo mejor para un importador es comprar FOB, pero para eso hay que saber un poco de transporte.



Pues dame uno que haga DDP Sao Paolo, que tengo un buen marrón allí. Cámara digitales.

Y si, por dártelo te lo dá, pero cuanto más hacia la D en los incoterms más conoces ya no origen, sino destino.

Por pagar, puedes pagar mierda a precio de oro, otra cosa es que quieras darte cuenta de lo que compras (y a quien). Después vienen los lloros.


----------



## Stopford (21 Sep 2010)

Arkangel dijo:


> Pues dame uno que haga DDP Sao Paolo, que tengo un buen marrón allí. Cámara digitales.
> 
> Y si, por dártelo te lo dá, pero cuanto más hacia la D en los incoterms más conoces ya no origen, sino destino.
> 
> Por pagar, puedes pagar mierda a precio de oro, otra cosa es que quieras darte cuenta de lo que compras (y a quien). Después vienen los lloros.



El DDU/DDP te lo proporciona el vendedor/fabricante gracias a su forwarder/transitario encargado del transporte. Pero que te tenga que explicar yo esto, no sé..... Todo un mundo de servicios esto del transporte oiga!!!

Sobre tu DDP Sao Paolo. Vender DDP o DDU a ciertos países (o intentar comprar EXW desde ciertos paises) es un autentico disparate/locura, los motivos pueden ser variados pero como explicarlo se me haría muy largo te confirmo que un DDU/DDP Brasil es poco aconsejable. Un buen transitario te lo explicará.

Ahora bien, que un chino te venda DDU/DDP es relativamente común. Es una forma (poco recomendable por otra parte) para las empresas de tener un control sobre los costes de transporte (pero no sobre el transporte) sin romperse la cabeza. Eso si, para 40 relojes ningún chino te lo mirará.


----------



## Arkangel (21 Sep 2010)

Stopford dijo:


> El DDU/DDP te lo proporciona el vendedor/fabricante gracias a su forwarder/transitario encargado del transporte. Pero que te tenga que explicar yo esto, no sé..... Todo un mundo de servicios esto del transporte oiga!!!
> 
> Sobre tu DDP Sao Paolo. Vender DDP o DDU a ciertos países (o intentar comprar EXW desde ciertos paises) es un autentico disparate/locura, los motivos pueden ser variados pero como explicarlo se me haría muy largo te confirmo que un DDU/DDP Brasil es poco aconsejable. Un buen transitario te lo explicará.
> 
> Ahora bien, que un chino te venda DDU/DDP es relativamente común. Es una forma (poco recomendable por otra parte) para las empresas de tener un control sobre los costes de transporte (pero no sobre el transporte) sin romperse la cabeza. Eso si, para 40 relojes ningún chino te lo mirará.



Claro stopford, por eso lo digo. Coincido en lo de las compras en D o ex-work: o conoces bien origen y destino (y estás allí) o a sufrir. 

En cuanto al mi operación DDP en Brasil: está prohibido para empresas no establecidas en destino, según me han informado 3 transitarios esta semana (si, un comercial con muchas luces) Yo en su día hice CIF a Curitiba (o como coño se escriba) y ahora marronaco.... No sé si es completamente cierto, pero los tres con los que trabajamos me lo han confirmado. 

Sl2


----------



## Sinca (4 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes; 

me añado al hilo, por lo mismo que todos. 
Estoy a medias con importaciones extracomunitarias; y me va el tema un poco holgado. 
Lógicamente la primera vez estoy pagando la novatada, con un euro encima del otro; pero también sirve para aprender. 

Teneis alguna referéncia para documentarme sobre el tema ? Pasos a seguir, puntos a vigilar, etc.. 

Gracias !


----------



## PROM (4 Nov 2010)

Sinca dijo:


> Buenas tardes;
> 
> me añado al hilo, por lo mismo que todos.
> Estoy a medias con importaciones extracomunitarias; y me va el tema un poco holgado.
> ...



Si me explicas tus problemas quizás te pueda ayudar, pero así en general es difícil, este mundo es inmenso y no se aprende, como Zapatero, en dos tardes.


----------



## flires (3 May 2011)

Reflotando este tema que me parece interesante.

Yo llevo un mes montando mi propia tienda online (no ebay) y tengo intención importar pequeñas cantidades de algunos productos pero de un número considerable de referencias. Como es para empezar no quiero abarcar un gran stock. El problema que me encuentro es que las piezas que me interesan figuran el páginas como Dealextreme, Focalprice...y otras cuantas que realizan envíos gratuitos.

Yo quiero hacerlo en plan legal, o sea, tributando trimestralmente el IVA a hacienda. Pero me encuentro que comprando en estos sitios, ellos no emiten factura, únicamente te puedes imprimir la factura de la compra de los artículos, aunque también quedaría la factura de PAYPAL.

Como no hace falta hacerte autónomo ni SL si no llegas al SMI anual y para empezar. ¿Puedo con la factura de Paypal o con una fotocopia de la factura de compra de estas tiendas facturar el IVA trimestralmente en Hacienda?. Imaginemos que no me para la aduana el(los) artículo(s) comprados, ¿cómo hay que proceder con hacienda?. Está claro que yo quiero hacerlo legal y quiero pagar el IVA que me corresponda, pero si compro 10 unidades de un artículo y no me lo paran en Aduanas, ese IVA que no he pagado lo quiero justificar de alguna forma. Y en el caso de que lo paren, entiendo que voy, pago lo que me toque y deberán darme algún recibo o algo que me sirva como justificante del pago del IVA no?

No encuentro un proveedor que tenga todos los artículos que me interesan y por eso quiero optar por estas páginas, asumiendo que la calidad es más baja, los tiempos de entrega....etc.

Bueno, a ver qué opináis al respecto y la gente que tiene experiencia que haría. Lo dicho, es para una tienda propia que no es por ebay.:ouch:


----------



## qwer1234 (4 May 2011)

A los que importais de China, ¿qué haceis para que no os timen? Porque la verdad es que de Alibaba (incluso de los vendedores 'certificados') no me fío mucho.


----------



## Enterao (4 May 2011)

qwer1234 dijo:


> A los que importais de China, ¿qué haceis para que no os timen? Porque la verdad es que de Alibaba (incluso de los vendedores 'certificados') no me fío mucho.



precisamente ayer inquiri a un supplier chino por un prducto quimico 

me han contestado esto :

Good day!&Thank you very much for your email and interest.

Regarding to export ,we need to apply an export license from the SFDA in China.So,the shippment date is long.
For applying the export license,we request you to supply us your import license and usage certificate.The China Government shall record each shippment .



# Specification:food grade,enclosed please find COA
# Price:USD 8.9/kg FOB based on 2,000kgs
# Packing:25kgs/drum
# Payment:TT in advance
# Shippment:Within* 70days *after payment received
# Validity of offer:5daysç



estos de que van ? no tienen licencia para exportar y se anuncian como exportadres ?


d donde saco yo la licenca de importacion?

en china hay mucho aficionado o es un timo?


----------



## qwer1234 (6 May 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> precisamente ayer inquiri a un supplier chino por un prducto quimico
> 
> me han contestado esto :
> 
> ...



Ambas cosas. 
Por lo visto hay muchos timadores aficionados (que apenas saben inglés). 

Yo con lo que alucino es con la cantidad de horas que le echan en las redes sociales para buscar posibles 'clientes', para timarles unos pocos cientos de euros. 

Por cierto, en España creo que no existen licencias de importación.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 May 2011)

Un hilo muy interesante, me uno


----------



## tremeño (11 May 2011)

Al loro con la ley nueva de economía sumergida del Z, que si estiman en aduanas que el paquete no es para uso particular , si lo quieres en casa , te tiés que dar de alta¡¡
Por lo tanto , puede salir "el negosi, da´quella manera"

Lijoputalzapatero busca el dinero como una perra¡¡
Bien le podía buscar la boca al poderoso , pero no , se la busca al particular que intenta sobrevivir....no semos naide¡


----------



## VOTIN (11 May 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> precisamente ayer inquiri a un supplier chino por un prducto quimico
> 
> me han contestado esto :
> 
> ...



Toma del frasco CARRASCO
70 dias despues del pago jia jai ajia a
Ese no sabe que es una L/C JIA JIA JIA
Vamos que le da tiempo en 3 meses para perderse de china despues de recibir la pasta
INCREIBLE que puedan existir todavia tontos que caigan en eso


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 May 2011)

A mi me han llegado un monton de cosas en sobres desde china, packs de calzoncillos, pedernales, ropa etc

zapatillas desde alemania ...

y no he tenido que pagar ni un duro


----------



## icaruzo (19 May 2011)

NE555 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuesta. Llevo algún tiempo importando cosas de electrónica de consumo para venderlas por Ebay y similares, me va bien, pero quiero formalizar mi situación y de camino también me gustaría ir tanteando otros canales de venta más serios que Ebay, pero para hacer eso almenos tendría que ser autónomo. No me gusta estar en plan pirata aunque no me compense los gastos de estar como autónomo, ya que tampoco gano mucho, pero como hacienda está que muerde no me quiero comer un ownet, ya que estos de hacienda no se andan con tonterías con los que pillan.
> 
> Realmente no tengo un duro y estoy en paro, esto lo hago para ir pagando algunos gastos personales. Si puedo ir poco a poco cogiendo experiencia en temas de ventas relacionadas con importaciones o exportaciones a través de Internet, pues mejor que mejor. Por que tal y como está la economía, esto es lo único que veo que puede ser un buen negocio tal y como está el patio económicamente hablando. Sobre todo por que si no se tiene un duro resulta bastante difícil montar un negocio físico, por eso me decanto por Internet como canal de compra venta, pero bueno la idea todavía esta bastante verde, así que ya iré comentando.
> 
> ...



Hola NE555, he leído tu comentario, y estoy interesado en saber dónde resides, yo en Madrid, y me dedico a algo parecido a lo que haces tú, sólo que yo viajo y demás. Me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo, si puedes escríbeme un correo a serherva@gmail.com, o dame tu dirección y te escribo yo. Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## icaruzo (19 May 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, me llamo Sergio.
Estoy buscando gente interesada en el negocio de venta en Madrid, a ser posible.
Intento vender productos traídos desde china por mí, y me encantaría contar con alguien que me ayudase, para fomar una sociedad, por ejemplo. 
Por si alguien está interesado, mi email es serherva@gmail.com

Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## tupio (26 May 2011)

Muy interesante el tema ... esto de comprar en el tercer mundo y vender en el primero es de los pocos negocios que creo que pueden funcionar hoy en dia.

Yo también busco socio para montar algo así.

Aportaría cerebro y algo de pasta para arrancar si fuese necesario ... pues creo que lo ideal es unir esta idea al tema de venta online.

Soy ejperto en SEO y en programacion web ... trabajo en empresa que se dedica a esto de traer mierda de china ... yo la he metido en el comercio electrónico y mi jefe haciendo palmas con las orejas, pues además de que le he hecho un trabajo de put madre el tipo me tiene de mileurista (claro como soy andalú y aquí hay 30% de paro y la vida es muy barata ... paqué le vamos a pagá más a un ejperto SEO que en Mandril gana 30k).

Pos eso ... se aceptan MP pa contactar ... yo no soy tan incuato pa poner mi dirección de email.

Saludos !


----------



## elmegaduque (26 May 2011)

--Aquí tenemos una muestra del hemprendedor hispanistaní.
--Para compraros a vosotros antes compro a los chinos. 
--Por mucho que cambiéis las etiquetas ya no nos chupamos el dedo.
--Cuadrilla de chorizos.


----------



## poderoso (26 May 2011)

el futuro no esta en chino pero aqui y soy importador.producir calidad aqui es el futuro.


----------



## poderoso (26 May 2011)

NE555 dijo:


> ¿Puede un autónomo importar desde China con fines comerciales, es decir para revender lo importado o hace falta una licencia de importador o tener una S.L?.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antebrazo.



si tu puedes importar como autonomo,solo pagas 4 % encima el iva.mirate bien que aranceles toca a pagar.hay hasta 60% del valor total.muchos cosas te salen al doble de precio.


----------



## tupio (26 May 2011)

elmegaduque dijo:


> --Aquí tenemos una muestra del hemprendedor hispanistaní.
> --Para compraros a vosotros antes compro a los chinos.
> --Por mucho que cambiéis las etiquetas ya no nos chupamos el dedo.
> --Cuadrilla de chorizos.



Sip .... lo entiendo perfectamente .... es odioso, pero hay que se pragmático y entender que la mayoría de compatriotas hispanistaníes son gilipoll... o mirándolo de otra perspectiva, no han sido educados para tener conciencia económica colectiva.

Porque la gente compra mierda china ??? (u de otros lados del tercer mundo claro !). Si aquí algo vale 10 leuros, lo traigo de China (donde me cuesta unos céntimos) y lo pongo en el mercado a 9,34 leuros y los HDLGP de los consumidores hispanistaníes lo compran hundiendo al fabricante local, por ahorrarse unos céntimos.

A ver si aprendemos algo de los nacionalistos que son y pregonan desde hace mucho tiempo el nacionalismo económico (regionalismo en su caso claro !) ... Italy, Germany y la France también nos pueden enseñar algo de eso.

Por otro lado, le informo señor que en muchos casos se firman contratos de exclusividad con los chinos y es sorprendente pero lo cumplen; por lo que usted no podrá comprarles a ellos directamente, le remitirán al representante o distribuidor local si este ya existe. Por lo que se joderá y nisiquiera me molesto en cambiar las etiquetas.

Pero seguro que usted es tan listo que no compra mierda fabricada en paises tercermundistas con condiciones de trabajo cuencoarrocistas, por ahorrase unos centimos ... verdad ?

Los que hacemos esto somos delincuentes o terroristas económicos ... (o así lo veo yo) pues llegados a estos límites en que aquí no se fabrica nada, sólo se vende .... esto es un hundimiento del país lento pero rotundo. Por supuesto es todo legal y cuando vean al tipo que se dedica a esto con el BMW, pues pensarán que es un creador de trabajo, emprendedor, que se lo ha ganado con mucho esfuerzo ... y seguro que votará PP como buen nacionalista español y liberalisto.


----------



## tupio (26 May 2011)

poderoso dijo:


> el futuro no esta en chino pero aqui y soy importador.producir calidad aqui es el futuro.



Es el futuro que nunca llegará. Hay varios motivos para ello:

1. El consumidor hispanistaní el gilipoll... y no tiene visión crítica respecto de lo que compra ... sólo se salvan unos poquitos.

2. El empresauriado medio hispanistaní tiene una formación muy muy baja, que no le da ni para reinvertir beneficios en crecer pasando de distribuidor a fabricante. Los que ya son fabricantes o intentan empezar a serlo, son hundidos por la mierda que los importadores traéis.


----------

